# Need help for scope on varmint rifle!



## J.R. (Jul 6, 2006)

Got a new Savage 12 bull barrel 26" .204ruger rifle and can't choose a scope for this rifle. I need to keep the cost to $250.00 and under and have no idea on Mag size 4-16 x44 or higher. I'm plan on shooting groundhogs and target shooting since I'm no longer living in the country,so shots will be under 400yards. Need some imput from some of y'all and don't need to break the bank! I've been on the varmint board and I'm hearing the $500.00 and up scopes are the way to go????? I hate paying more for the scope than the rifile,WHAT SAY YOU?? Thanks J.R.:smt1099


----------



## Benzbuilder (Sep 7, 2006)

I have a 6x12x50 bushnell on my Rem 710. It was about 250 plus tax.


----------

